# Battle of Britain 'Bits Box'.



## Airframes (Feb 5, 2010)

As we all know, this year sees the 70th Anniversary of the Battle of Britain, the greatest air battle in history, and a turning point for the future of a great chunk of the World. The Battle raged over the skies of Britain, with the heaviest concentation of engagements taking place in the South East of England, whilst attacks also continued against the South West, Wales, the Midlands and North West , the North East and Scotland. Night bombing raids continued long after the 'official' end of the Battle, not just with the 'Blitz' of London, but with heavy raids on the industrial centres and towns and cities of the Midlands and the North. In these areas, there are still numerous signs of 'battle damage' to be seen to this day.
I intend to post various 'Bits' of information (hence the thread title) to assist modellers with their choice(s), and, hopefully, provide a little background to the events of the summer of 1940.
My aim will not so much be to describe the Battle and its' course, that has been done numerous times, in various forms, by others much more qualified than I ever will be, but to provide such information as the units involved, the dates, their locations and airfields, as well as such things as unit badges, codes, perhaps some 'campaign' maps and so on. 
It is not the intention or aim of this thread to provide the basis for a discussion forum, or to outline specific Orders of Battle or describe individual daily combats, but should questions arise from the information posted, which they surely will, I'll be happy to answer these, if I am able.
Although I haven't formally discussed or agreed anything with Paul (Micdrow) or Chris (Njaco), I suspect they will have some input in the form of text and pictures/profiles etc, and, hopefully, the thread will prove to be a useful, and perhaps interesting and informative source.
I don't consider myself to be an'authority' on the Battle, but it has been one of my 'pet' subjects since I was a young lad which, as many of you know, in my case was quite some time ago!!
Over the years I have had the good fortune to meet, and know, a number of people directly involved in the Battle, including some well-known pilots, and have been able to work with, and/or inspect aircraft of the period, visit some of the airfields and other locations, both in the UK and in Europe, and generally 'soak up' a fair amount of minor detail which, when all pieced together, may help to create a better understanding for those less familiar with this epic action. 
Hopefully the information and 'knowledge' gained during this period can now be shared with like-minded people. 
So, in the not too distant future I should be posting the first 'Bit', covering the units involved from both sides.
Cheers,
Terry.


----------



## kgambit (Feb 5, 2010)

Looking forward to this Terry. Should be a great resource for the upcoming BoB GB.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Feb 5, 2010)

Brilliant idea Terry, I'm sure this is going to be a high quality must read thread.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Airframes (Feb 5, 2010)

Jeez, that was quick! Thanks guys, the first 'Bits' should be up fairly soon - I hope!


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 5, 2010)

Really lookin forward to this Terry....


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 5, 2010)

Looking forward to the bits and bobs mate!


----------



## imalko (Feb 5, 2010)

Looking forward to your input Terry. Hope there will be something about Erprobungsgruppe 210 and their actions. I find their involvement as particularly interesting aspect on Luftwaffe air operations during the battle.

Also, here's one question - which is the exact time frame of the Battle of Britain? I know that from German perspective battle lasted sometime from July 1940 until spring 1941. So they consider Kannalkampf and later night bombing operations ("Blitz") as integral part of the battle. British perspective is somewhat different I believe?


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 5, 2010)

Cool T


----------



## Njaco (Feb 5, 2010)

Most historians agree that the BoB started on July 10, 1940 and went through several phases. Depends on who ya read.

Terry, on July 10 I'm gonna start a "This Day in the BoB" thread as the "This Day in the ETO" thread will be done. I have several sources and websites. Got stuff fairly done but if any odd-ball thing pops up can I add here? And if you want to add to the my thread when it starts, please do!

oh and might as well start with this....

http://www.raf.mod.uk/bob1940/bobhome.html

http://fishponds.org.uk/luftbrim.html

http://www.battleofbritain1940.net/contents-index.html


----------



## Airframes (Feb 5, 2010)

Quick answer Igor - Luftwaffe considered BoB started the day befor Adler Tag! 
British sources differ on dates between July 1 to October (mid) and July to September (end) or up til end of October, and beyond! 
Although I don't intend to present a 'history' of the Battle, I'll include (somewhere) the 'break-points' for the phases from the British perspective, as it was viewed after the Battle, in the official histories of the RAF.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 5, 2010)

Sounds good Chris. I'm floating a bit at the moment - some ex- Regiment guys turned up,whom I haven't seen for a few years and dragged me out to the pub! So I'm going to get my head down now as i'm sure a pink Messerschmitt just flew past me and barrel rolled out of the window!
Once my gyro has stabilised (sometime tomorrow), I'll re-read your post asnd (hopefully) provide a suitable answer!


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 5, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Sounds good Chris. I'm floating a bit at the moment - some ex- Regiment guys turned up,whom I haven't seen for a few years and dragged me out to the pub! So I'm going to get my head down now as i'm sure a pink Messerschmitt just flew past me and barrel rolled out of the window!
> Once my gyro has stabilised (sometime tomorrow), I'll re-read your post asnd (hopefully) provide a suitable answer!



Didn't think you'd spot me, with the state you were in. 
Hope you're okay when you read this.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 5, 2010)

True Maria! As my is red, in best Red Baron style!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah! So it _was_ you Maria! That was a very smooth Chandelle you performed on the climb out! (Jeez, I hope it's a long time before my old mates turn up again, my head is still throbbing!)
Anyway Chris yep, that'll be great. The links are also very useful, and are the sort of things people can refer to for history, chrnology etc, as that is _not_ the aim of this thread, as stated.
Just to expand slightly on the probable intended contents, the first 'bit' will list the RAF squarons, their codes and aircraft, followed by a similar listing of Luftwaffe units. (NOTE where 'RAF' is used, it includes RCAF and squadrons manned by Commonwealth and other allied personnel.)
There will also be, hopefully, a simple break-down of the markings system used by the Luftwaffe, and the evolution of unit and national markings etc, with a similar description of the changes in RAF markings and colours during the course of the Battle. Some examples (not all) of Luftwaffe unit badges will also be provided, the intention being to provide an 'at a glance' reference for the identity of units.
Maps will also be provided, showing the locations of airfields (from both sides) listed separately and, if possible, time allowing, I'm going to try to produce overlays of these on satellite imagery of the actual areas.
If there is anything specific you may want, not involving the actual combats within the Battle, then please ask, and I'll see if I can incorporate this within the posts of 'Bits'.
For ease of production (and reading) these posts will be in PDF format, and the first one should be available tomorrow, with a bit of luck!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 6, 2010)

and don't forget the Italians!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 6, 2010)

Good point Chris. Although, strictly speaking, their small involvement (decimation?) was after the 'official' end of the Battle, in November IIRC, I should be able to include some basic info.


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 6, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Ah! So it _was_ you Maria! That was a very smooth Chandelle you performed on the climb out! (Jeez, I hope it's a long time before my old mates turn up again, my head is still throbbing!)
> -cut-



Well - a man may make things look cool, but it takes a woman to make the soft curves look _really _great! 
*hands Airframes a glass of aspirins* Hope you're okay by now. 
Thanks for the cool links further up in the thread, there's plenty of good reading stuff there.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 6, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Well - a man may make things look cool, but it takes a woman to make the soft curves look _really _great!



ohhhh, where's my girlfriend?? "Oh, honey...........!"


----------



## Airframes (Feb 7, 2010)

Ah yes, the soft curves! I remember them.....er....well, let's get back on track!
*Bits Box - Part 1.*
Here's the first installment, listing the RAF fighter squadrons, with their codes etc.
I trust it will prove useful.
Cheers,
Terry.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice stuff here.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks Wojtek! I've just remembered - I missed off one small unit, at the end. The list should include the F.I.U. (Fighter Interception Unit), equipped with Blenheims, for trials and development with A.I. (Airborne Interception), later known as RADAR.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 10, 2010)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0-fVLCnsBs_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_z2fVNnI6ms_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzO_19OXSEk_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Qi9rDHtbuE_


----------



## DBII (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice Work Terry.

DBII


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 30, 2010)

Brilliant Terry! Have a Gladiator in the stash, and for BoB wasn't sure if they participated! Not many did but I can build one, nice ! They didn't claim kills but it still works, right?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2010)

Yep, and I should have soem info on colour schemes and markings somewhere. I'm working on the next part now, for Luftwaffe units in the BoB. It's taking a lot longer than I thought to get everything together in a meaningful fashion!


----------



## tonyb (Jun 30, 2010)

Great stuff Terry! BoB is my favourite subject matter so I will be glued to this thread.
Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks Tony. I'd hoped to have a lot more posted by now, but it's getting there - slowly!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 1, 2010)

Do you think/hope that you'll find some suitable subjects for a Wildcat or two, for your builds in this GB old boy?? I know that you've been looking for that, the last 15 years.....


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 1, 2010)

Great reference Terry


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Jul 1, 2010)

Greetings from Williamsburg Virginia. Lot of good information going on in this thread. It's a good thing because I have yet to decide on what to build for this GB. Keep the information flowing everyone.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 1, 2010)

I see Jan is pushing his luck again! There were actually a few Royal Navy Martletts 'officially' in the BoB, right at the end, for one week.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 2, 2010)

There's no excuse then old boy.....that or go out on a date with a local Hippocroccofrog.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 2, 2010)

Can't do either. No way am i going near a Hippocroccofrog, and the Doctor has warned me that model aircraft which resemble them would be very bad for my arthritis, and could cause a period of extreme drunkeness !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 4, 2010)

Beerglasses won't do any good old boy!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2010)

Here's* PART TWO *of the 'Bits Box', covering Luftwaffe aircraft inolved in the Battle.
The next part will cover Luftwaffe units.
EDIT: *Addendum*, there is a typo under the heading for the Dornier Do17. 
The entry for the Do17 F-1 should read Do17 *P-*1.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 24, 2010)

Once again I come in late here having just found this thread, this is seriously good stuff Terry. How the hell you find time to do all this and model as well, I will never know but thanks a bunch anyway.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2010)

Er....it's called 'lack of sleep' Vic, and you're welcome mate.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2010)

Good stuff Terry!


----------



## tango35 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi folks,
for further references to the coming BoB GB i can recommend these magazines :

Fine Scale Modeler - Warbird Modeling from 2005
and 
Flypast Battle of Britain Special Edition
and
Oprey-Duel Series-Spitfirevs Bf 109
greets Thomas


----------



## tango35 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi folks,
hope it works. As i wrote latter here the FSM Magazine. 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=139639&d=1279966973

greets Thomas


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 24, 2010)

Great stuff Terry. Thanks for your efforts!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks Andy.
If the Osprey Spit v '109 book is anything like the P51 v Fw190 book, it's a waste of paper! 
There are literally hundreds of good references on the aircraft and the BoB, so plenty to go at folks. By all means mention other references, but bear in mind this thread is as advertised - 'Bits' - and is designed to provide the basic info all in one place. Further specific research is up to the individual.
It might be a better idea to start a separate thread for reference sources, to avoid this one becoming cluttered.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 24, 2010)

Terry, as you see, the "Spit vs 109" book is among the references I used for the BoB thread. Haven't found anything particularily bad about it. What caused you grief with the "51 vs..." book?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 24, 2010)

Great Info Terry. The Hurricane from No.85 Squadron that I'm planning to make is actually listed here! Wonderful!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2010)

Chris, there wasn't anything particularly bad about the P51 v '190 book, but it wasn't particularly good either ! I got it out of the local Public Library, to check it over before buying a copy, and I'm glad I did. I thought it was 'averagely' written, with oft seen photos, rather poor profiles, and some inaccuracies. Basically, I wasn't ompressed, considering I have a number of Osprey books which are far superior, both in content and production. The content appeared to be a re-hash of the same old stuff; there are numerous publications covering the subject which are better, although for a novice, it is a handy 'compact' beginners guide I suppose.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 24, 2010)

The "Spit vs 109" that I have I thought was done fairly well. Text always to me seems to be re-hashing among these books, but some of the profiles and breakdown of the planes was unique. Might be a different read from the "51" book you looked at. Just my impression and, as you probably gathered, I don't keep my eggs all in one basket!  Many more books about!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 24, 2010)

Terry, thanks for doing and posting the info!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 25, 2010)

You're welcome David.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 25, 2010)

*PART THREE*
Here's the Third part, covering the Luftwaffe units, their equipment and code letters.
EDIT:* Addendum*. There were some errors and omissions in the original PDF as posted. These have now been corrected. If you have already downloaded the PDF, delete it, and download the corrected version. Apologies for any inconvenience.
Yours sincerely,
Herr Dumkopf !!


----------



## N4521U (Jul 25, 2010)

Can anyone elaborate on the Do-18? Reference photos? The ones I have found online are rather non-discript.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 25, 2010)

Here's a quick pic. I might be able to find a better one in my library, but it could take some time.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 25, 2010)

Brilliant T Thanks!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 26, 2010)

You're welcome H. Enjoy the beach !


----------



## N4521U (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for the DO18 pic, makes some things a little more clear. 
But, is there still a 1/72nd kit available, or does anyone have one they would part with?????
And don't expect this to be a freebee!
I understand Revell discontinued the kit long ago, and Matchbox has one, yes?
I would like to get in on one GB, and would like to keep my contribution Navy related, even a seaplane.
My scale is 1/72nd mostly except for a couple of special kits in 48th.
Cheers, Bill


----------



## Airframes (Jul 26, 2010)

The Revell kit is/was the Matchbox kit - Revell acquired the moulds of all, or virtually all, the Matchbox kits produced. Far as I know, the Revell version is out of production, although there's a chance it will be re-released again at sometime I guess.
I've just checked a place I use for OOP/hard to find kits, and neither are available.


----------



## N4521U (Jul 26, 2010)

Buggar! I guess if I see, I better Get it if I want it eh?
Thanks for your efforts. 

Bill


----------



## Airframes (Jul 26, 2010)

No problem Bill, You're welcome. Why not try a RAF Air Sea Rescue 'sea plane' ? The Walrus is available both from Airfix and Revell , the latter ex- Matchbox, both in 1/72nd scale. For some unknown reason, I forgot to list the Walrus in the RAF Squadrons in Part One.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 26, 2010)

Try ebay! Outstanding work old boy!


----------



## N4521U (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for that 13. 
I have been looking on ebay, and one available wants 42 bucks to ship from the US to this big island! Can't do that one mate!!!!!!!!!!! 

Even Amazon, did you know you can get kits from the Jungle?
I don't think I could expect anyone in the forum to part with one now that I know they are as rare as hens teeth.
Boohoo, Bill


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear that mate!  I looked here as well Kingkit no luck there either!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 26, 2010)

Already checked KK Jan, and everywhere else I could think of. Even looked for the Matchbox / Revell He115 as an alternative, without any luck.


----------



## kgambit (Jul 26, 2010)

N4521U said:


> Thanks for that 13.
> I have been looking on ebay, and one available wants 42 bucks to ship from the US to this big island! Can't do that one mate!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Even Amazon, did you know you can get kits from the Jungle?
> ...




42$ !? That's a Rip-off of COLOSSAL magnitude!

I tried looking for a Do-24 or BV-138 but no luck there.

Did find one He-115 though:

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-72-Matchbox-H...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item563e2b4a30


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 26, 2010)

Grrrr now I want to do my Do-17 Z, M, and E!!!!


----------



## kgambit (Jul 26, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Grrrr now I want to do my Do-17 Z, M, and E!!!!



I don't know that the M would qualify, Harrison. I'm pretty sure that the E, P and Z would.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 26, 2010)

*ERRORS in Parts 2 and Three.* 
Please note that a certain numpty made some errors and omissions whilst typing Part Three, the Luftwaffe units. These have now been corrected so, if you have already downloaded the PDF, delete it and download the revised version.
Also, in Part Two (Luftwaffe aircraft), there is a typographical error under the section covering the Dornier Do 17.
The entry reading Do17 F-1 should read Do 17* P*-1. This has_ not _been corrected in the PDF.
My apologies for any inconvenience - lack of sleep causes errors !
Harrison, yes, you can do a Do 17 M, it's included in the listings.


----------



## kgambit (Jul 26, 2010)

Airframes said:


> *ERRORS in Parts 2 and Three.*
> Please note that a certain numpty made some errors and omissions whilst typing Part Three, the Luftwaffe units. These have now been corrected so, if you have already downloaded the PDF, delete it and download the revised version.
> Also, in Part Two (Luftwaffe aircraft), there is a typographical error under the section covering the Dornier Do 17.
> The entry reading Do17 F-1 should read Do 17* P*-1. This has_ not _been corrected in the PDF.
> ...



I stand corrected. 

And thanks for the update Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 26, 2010)

No probs Dwight.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 26, 2010)

kgambit said:


> I don't know that the M would qualify, Harrison. I'm pretty sure that the E, P and Z would.



HA!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2010)

Lack of sleep? Lack of beer more likely....and company of certain kind of the opposite....eerrmmm.....kind.

Cheers old boy!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 27, 2010)

Whats the difference between the M and P? The P's recon but anything physically different>?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2010)

A bit to read here H-Man! Dornier Do 17 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia, http://wapedia.mobi/en/Dornier_Do_17 And here.... Dornier Do-17, Do-215, Do-217 series Facts and History.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2010)

Quick answer - different engines. The 'M' had Bramo 323A engines, whilst the 'P' had BMW engines, though they were the 132N variant. There were also detail changes, but the Wiki thingy will probably show all this (I haven't looked).


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 27, 2010)

5 more hours than I'll have a Do-17M/P as well. So I'll have all the Do-17's hobbycraft makes....NICE! 

And thanks Jan I'll read those now.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 6, 2010)

Is anybody aware of a Fiat Br.20M in model form? I can only find Br.20 and as I understand it it was the Br.20M in the BOB.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 6, 2010)

Pretty sure Italeri makes one in 1/72.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks, I'll take a look at it.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 7, 2010)

*Part Four - RAF Camouflage Markings*.
Here's Part Four, covering the basics for R.A.F. camouflage, markings, stencils etc for the period of the BoB. Again, it's in PDF format for ease of viewing and filing.
Part Five, Luftwaffe Camouflage Markings will be ready soon.
Don't forget, Chris's (Njaco) thread, 'This Day in the BoB', will give you a day to day account of the Battle, and is extremely useful for finding those important details regarding dates, units etc.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 7, 2010)

Terry, that's a heaping pile of work you put into that! Great stuff and thank-you.

Looking forward to the LW stuff. Lots to talk about there I'm sure.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 7, 2010)

Bl**dy marvelous work old chap! That with 'A' and 'B' scheme on 'odd' and 'even' is enough to give anyone a headache!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks guys, hope it proves useful. Yep, that 'A' and 'B' thing can occassionally be a bit of a headache, as Peter and I have just found out !
The Luftwaffe part will be along similar lines, but don't expect a really in-depth explanation or breakdown - it's designed to be a basic guide to the main points, and mainly for those who have little knowledge of the structure, and the way the markings systems worked. It'll be a simplified way of finding out what, why and when, for example, paritcularly on some of the changes to, and development of camouflage schemes and the tactical I.D. colours etc.
With a bit of luck, I might have it posted in the next two or three days - if I can stay awake !!


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Very informative reading Terry, and very helpful. Looking forward to the Luftwaffe section!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks Glenn.


----------



## magnu (Aug 8, 2010)

Just finished reading Dennis (Hurricane) David' s autobiography and in it there was an interesting snippet where he was talking to LW pilots after the war and those in Gallands staffel during the BOB were most distressed when he ordered the removal of the radios as a means to save weight and increase range.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 8, 2010)

That must have caused a few headaches when it came to control - I suppose they had to rely on hand signals, rocking the wings etc.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 8, 2010)

What a pain in the neck that must have been!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 9, 2010)

You're welcome David.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ok, I've been doing a fairly good job at keeping my distance on this one. The reason I say that is because I have so many in progress projects I didn't want to start any more till I had wrapped up a few. Well it looks like I'll have the Blackbird finished by weeks end with the Ferdinand close behind. That means I can start thinking about the BoB group build now. 

It looks like there is an overwhelming showing of Spitfires, Hurricanes and 109's so I feel I need to find something completely different. I was originally thinking about taking out the Airfix Defiant for this one. I have the doner spitfire and the decals supplied with the kit appear to be correct for this build.Easy peasy but then again to I'm not sure I'm ready to start making a Frankenstein-plane just yet. I'm not sure my skills are quite there yet. 

My other thought is a Blenheim Mk1. The decals with the available kits don't work for this build but I think I found a set at Hannants that will work for 600 Sq. (BQ). Of course I have the Defiant already but would have to buy the Blenheim and all the ones I found are from the UK so shipping might be an issue. 

I guess I need to pull out the ole Coin and flip for it.  Either way I hope to bring something different to the table for this one.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 10, 2010)

Fall to the darkside Dirk!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 10, 2010)

Shh!! he doesn't need coaxing VB, let him on his own


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Aug 12, 2010)

Last night I did a little more debating with myself and the die has been cast. The kit, decals and masks have been ordered. Now all I can do is wait. In the mean time I'll be able to finish the Blackbird (Dull coat applied last night) and the Ferdinand. Heck I might even have some time to work on some of my other uncompleted projects.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 12, 2010)

good on ya Dirk...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Aug 17, 2010)

Lots of great stuff going on in the BoB Group build so far. I'm still in a holding pattern waiting for my package from Hannant's to arrive. Damn over seas shipping  The good thing is it's given me time to work on some other things.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 17, 2010)

dirkpitt289 said:


> I'm still in a holding pattern waiting for my package from Hannant's to arrive. Damn over seas shipping



A-Fricken-Men to that!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 17, 2010)

If it's any consolation, it takes as long for a package to go door to door in the UK as it does to go UK to USA! Darned British Post Office !


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 17, 2010)

Darn British......what now???


----------



## Airframes (Aug 17, 2010)

Bl**dy P.O. taking too long to deliver an important letter, costing me a _lot _of money!


----------



## N4521U (Aug 17, 2010)

Paint question............ My Defiant.
Same interior and exterior colours as a Spit?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 17, 2010)

Same apart from the underside, as described by Antoni.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 17, 2010)

Whew, at least I don't have to go thru That again................ 
Getting antsy for that kit to get here.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 17, 2010)

Whew, at least I don't have to go thru That again................ 
Getting antsy for that kit to get here.

double Dam double posts......

Will add this site I found. Has some links to details of pilots who flew during the BoB in an alphabetical index.
Found both of my pilots in there,pictures and last flight description. 
http://www.bbm.org.uk/pilots-a.htm


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Aug 19, 2010)

Damn, still no Blenheim Mk1 from Hannant's Curse you over seas mail system.  Oh wait I have my Nazi Spitfire I can use to keep me busy. During this down time I've also been working on my other Blenheim project but I'm at the point where I need to attach the canopy. The only thing now is I'm waiting for the masks I ordered for it with all my other Blenheim stuff.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Aug 20, 2010)

My order from Hannant's arrived today. I will post the goods later. Right now I need to get stuff together for a family reunion we are having for my girlfriends family. At a brief first glance the MpM Blenheim is heads and shoulders better then the airfix. This is going to be fun


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 20, 2010)

Sounds good Dirk!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 20, 2010)

Sounds good Dirk. I've heard the MPM kit is good, and it's got to be much better than the now very old Airfix kit, which dates from the late 1960s.
Could you post it in the relevant section though please, so as not to clutter this thread.
When I've completed all of the 'Bits' entries, I'll either post the complete group of PDFs, or, if possible, package the lot into one PDF.
I should have (fingers crossed) the Luftwaffe markings colours section completed within the next few days.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 20, 2010)

Very nice Dirk, glad somebody is going the Blenheim. I was hoping to d a BR.20 in 1/48 but no luck finding one, now I'm considering doing a Fulmar.


----------



## John Vasco (Sep 11, 2010)

I hope it is OK to post these corrections to the pdfs with respect to the Messerschmitt Bf 110 information.


*pdf2*
No Bf 110 C-4/Bs were on charge with units in the Battle. The following sub-variants are missing from the list:
C-3
C-6
D-3
E-1


*pdf3*
ZG 2 did not use the code 2S during the Battle. That code was only used when that unit was reconstituted during the mid-war years. The following are the correct codes for ZG 2:
I. Gruppe = 3M
II. Gruppe = A2

ZG 26 did not only use the code U8. The following are the correct codes for ZG 26:
Geschwaderstab = 3U
I. Gruppe = U8
II. III. Gruppen = 3U

Hope this helps


----------



## Airframes (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks very much indeed John, that's a great help. Being a sort of 'quickie' publication, I had to rely on the info at my immediate disposal, and I must admit I had my doubts about some of the codes. I'll use this to correct the section, as I intend to post the complete groups of PDFs as one 'publication' at the end, or near the end, of the GB, so that people can have a quick reference guide.
Thanks again,
Terry.


----------

